# What root tabs are the best?



## DD1880 (30 Oct 2020)

I’ve had my scape set up for 8 months. I used uns controsoil and dose nilocg thrive c 2ml twice a week. No co2. I do a 40-50% water change my weekly. The tank is a fluval flex 9 gallon. The stem plants have seemed to really slow down growing and I’m guessing the soil needs a recharge. I wanted to try tropica capsules but have red reviews of them floating when trying to put them in the soil. Does anyone know if that’s true or a better root tab to put in? Also will this cause a nutrient spike? Thanks for any help!


----------



## noodlesuk (30 Oct 2020)

I've had good results with generic root tabs from eBay, I believe most of the generic tabs contain Osmocote. I suspect all root tabs will float, unless you can get them deep in the substrate. I have previously pierced the capsule to allow air to escape and stop them floating, but wonder if this could cause the ferts to disperse quicker than intended? Maybe not advisable?


----------



## DaveWatkin (30 Oct 2020)

Tropica float if you don't get them in well and in my sand tank leave little resin balls everywhere that work their way to the surface. Plants grow well though.

I have swapped to flourish tabs recently to see what they are like, so far so good


----------



## Witcher (31 Oct 2020)

Responding to the question in the topic - frozen balls made of decaying nettle water mixed with random debris from the garden (partially rotting leaves etc) plus a little bit of loam/clay helping with forming the balls.

If anyone can propose better root tabs, I owe him or her a pint.

Bear in mind that it stinks a little bit and it needs to be buried very deeply (you need at least 3in of substrate) as it may became of an ammonia bomb.


----------



## DD1880 (31 Oct 2020)

noodlesuk said:


> I've had good results with generic root tabs from eBay, I believe most of the generic tabs contain Osmocote. I suspect all root tabs will float, unless you can get them deep in the substrate. I have previously pierced the capsule to allow air to escape and stop them floating, but wonder if this could cause the ferts to disperse quicker than intended? Maybe not advisable?


Thanks! I was thinking of piercing the capsules too! Maybe I’ll just try seachem then! I would hate to have floating tabs!


----------



## nigel bentley (31 Oct 2020)

I normally use TNC plugs. Never had any floating issues as long as I poke 40 mm approx into substrate


----------



## ommmartin (27 Feb 2021)

anyone tried the nilocg thrive tabs?


----------



## Courtneybst (28 Feb 2021)

I've had good success with Easy Life Root Sticks, that's what I continue to use.


----------

